# Algae, flow and co2!



## youmustcomply (5 Jun 2011)

So I finally think I am winning that battle between all of the above. 
Then my Eheim 2075 decides it's going to start leaking.. No problem I thought, ordered new seals...
Which made no difference upto the point where is was leaking 5 litres every 4 hours! 

I contact John Allan who has asked me to send him the top which I have done, hopefully a replacement will be coming soon!
Additionally:-
Can adding to Much EI cause algae?
As i had to rip out a load of my plants, obviously my plant mass is alot lower, should EI be adjusted accordingly? I know the whole idea of EI is to have slightly more than needed.

Also I am suspicious about my Azoo needle valve, does anyone recommend any good ones?


Cheers
Jon


----------



## CeeJay (5 Jun 2011)

Hi Jon
Glad to hear you're winning your battle   



			
				youmustcomply said:
			
		

> Can adding to Much EI cause algae?


Most definitely not.



			
				youmustcomply said:
			
		

> As i had to rip out a load of my plants, obviously my plant mass is alot lower, should EI be adjusted accordingly?


You can if you want to, but personally I wouldn't bother. Leaving it as it is will not cause you any problems.



			
				youmustcomply said:
			
		

> Also I am suspicious about my Azoo needle valve, does anyone recommend any good ones?


I use these ones, Needle Valve, after having them recommended to me. Nice and big, so adjustments are easy. Needs to be screwed straight into the solenoid valve using  a spanner and some PTFE tape on the thread. Reliable too


----------



## youmustcomply (5 Jun 2011)

Thanks - perfect answer!
I believe that my needle valve is giving me inconsistent flow of co2. Which is causing fluctuations in co2 levels creating algae.


----------



## CeeJay (5 Jun 2011)

Hi Jon

I started off with the Azoo one's and I found them a pain to adjust accurately, hence the reason for the change


----------

